# King Charles III



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

King Charles III is now Canada's head of state.

He is Canada's monarch.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Here was Queen Elizabeth...











King Charles III


----------



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)

Great opportunity to move out of the monarchy.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

james4beach said:


> King Charles III is now Canada's head of state.
> 
> He is Canada's monarch.


 ...


----------



## Gator13 (Jan 5, 2020)

MrBlackhill said:


> Great opportunity to move out of the monarchy.


Agreed. A perfect time to change.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

That would be quite the endeavor. If we start now we might be done by the time King William takes the throne.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

What do you think will happen with our currency? Replace the Queen? Put Charles on? Someone else?


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

In time they will start putting Charles on new series.

I wouldn't mind Charles abdicating in the not too distant future.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

andrewf said:


> That would be quite the endeavor. If we start now we might be done by the time King William takes the throne.


Are we gonna reprint all the money both times?

Also have to change almost every document, passport, crest, uniform (Queen's crown is different from King's)

This won't be cheap


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Money172375 said:


> What do you think will happen with our currency? Replace the Queen? Put Charles on? Someone else?


 ... nothing for the time being or until the Canadian Royal Mint decides otherwise. I think it's the same for the British pound.

With the death of Queen Elizabeth II, what happens to Canadian bills and coins?

But then I don't mind if they start putting Charles' pic on cryptos.


----------



## TomB16 (Jun 8, 2014)

God save the king.


----------



## TomB16 (Jun 8, 2014)

Beaver101 said:


> With the death of Queen Elizabeth II, what happens to Canadian bills and coins?


They are as worthless as a hacked bitcoin wallet. Give your cash to the neighbourhood kids as memorabilia.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> ... nothing for the time being or until the Canadian Royal Mint decides otherwise. I think it's the same for the British pound.
> 
> With the death of Queen Elizabeth II, what happens to Canadian bills and coins?
> 
> But then I don't mind if they start putting Charles' pic on cryptos.


How about we put the Queen's corgis on our money?

We could call it dogecoin and confuse the kids. Maybe dorgiscoin after her dashund corgis mix

Noboby wants charles mug on there

Who gets The Queen's remaining corgis?


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

andrewf said:


> That would be quite the endeavor. If we start now we might be done by the time King William takes the throne.


Here's what Jean Chretien said today in a CTV interview:
​It's going to be very difficult, because in the Constitution, it's provided that to abolish the monarchy in Canada, we would need the consent of all the provinces. And I've been around the table with the provinces on other matters, and I'm telling you, that's going to be a very difficult thing to do..​​


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

In addition to the monarchy being difficult to abolish, the majority of Canadians don't care one way or another. It's easy to say we should abolish the monarchy (for reasons x, y and z), but that's basically the extent of the average person's thought processes. Not many people have any real understanding of the monarchy in Canada or what might replace it. Tell them the main alternative is to become a republic like the USA, and see how many people still want to get rid of it (besides Albertans).


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

To all those who want Canada to become a republic, would they rather have a hereditary monarch, or a grubby politician as head of state?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

m3s said:


> How about we put the Queen's corgis on our money?
> 
> We could call it dogecoin and confuse the kids. Maybe dorgiscoin after her dashund corgis mix
> 
> ...


 ... gotya ... clickbait(ed)!!!!


----------



## Tostig (Nov 18, 2020)

pwm said:


> To all those who want Canada to become a republic, would they rather have a hereditary monarch, or a grubby politician as head of state?


Grubby politicians can be voted-out. Hereditary Monarchs have no need to complain about stolen elections.


----------



## Tostig (Nov 18, 2020)

james4beach said:


> Here's what Jean Chretien said today in a CTV interview:
> ​It's going to be very difficult, because in the Constitution, it's provided that to abolish the monarchy in Canada, we would need the consent of all the provinces. And I've been around the table with the provinces on other matters, and I'm telling you, that's going to be a very difficult thing to do..​​


If you need a unanimous vote to get rid of the monarchy, isn't the flip-side true as well? Hold a vote to keep the monarchy.


----------



## MrsPartridge (May 15, 2016)

pwm said:


> To all those who want Canada to become a republic, would they rather have a hereditary monarch, or a grubby politician as head of state?


The monarch doesn't get involved in politics though so isn't the monarch pretty harmless?


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

MrsPartridge said:


> The monarch doesn't get involved in politics though so isn't the monarch pretty harmless?


Yup, just a figurehead.


----------



## Gator13 (Jan 5, 2020)

Does Canada provide any financial support to "The Firm"?


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The King has to provide royal assent to legislation, although it has been a mere formality under Queen Elizabeth's reign.

Royal watchers say that King Charles is more pronounced in his opinions and may be slightly more activist.

The GG does have the power to dissolve Parliament or replace the government.

It would be very, very, unusual but could happen if a government wanted to pass some really controversial and harmful law.

I would think the King may not provide assent to that kind of legislation, but it would create a Constitutional crisis.

The Crown is the last line of defense against a "runaway" government.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Interesting that while Queen Elizabeth stayed far away from politics in public, she had her own way of showing her dislike or political feelings.

When Trump came to visit, she purposefully wore the broach that President Obama had gifted to her, knowing full well the British press would ferret out any minute detail and publicly comment on it in the press. She sent the "shade" she wanted to send, but did it ever so tactfully.

Still impressed by the Queen sitting soaking wet on her horse for 2 hours in the pouring rain, to fulfill a ceremony.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Gator13 said:


> Does Canada provide any financial support to "The Firm"?


From wiki:

"The sovereign similarly only draws from Canadian funds for support in the performance of his duties when in Canada or acting as King of Canada abroad; Canadians do not pay any money to the King or any other member of the royal family, either towards personal income or to support royal residences outside of Canada."



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monarchy_of_Canada#:~:text=The%20sovereign%20similarly%20only%20draws,royal%20residences%20outside%20of%20Canada


.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

King Charles to take control of royal estate estimated to be worth US$27-billion



> _By David Milstead, The Globe and Mail, Fri. September 9, 2022:
> 
> *King Charles will receive a massive inheritance after his mother’s death – but it may not be as large as many people think*.
> 
> ...


 ... I think the Britons shouldn't feel so bad about their energy prices after reading the above article. ... LMAO.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

pwm said:


> To all those who want Canada to become a republic, would they rather have a hereditary monarch, or a grubby politician as head of state?


We might not feel that way IF there was any chance of Prince Andrew ascending to the throne.

Or royals like the former King of Spain who siphoned on millions of dollars in bribes before being forced to abdicate.


----------



## TomB16 (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

King Charles III, Klaus Schwab and Chrystia Freeland will set us free with #TheGreatReset






You'll own nothing and you'll love it


----------



## Tostig (Nov 18, 2020)

Deleted accidental post.


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

And replace the grubby politician with another one just like him.


----------



## TomB16 (Jun 8, 2014)

pwm said:


> And replace the grubby politician with another one just like him.


There may be some value in having a figure head umbrella above our system of government. A governor general could throttle an out of control PM and act as a guardrail against a Trump style coup.


----------



## Tostig (Nov 18, 2020)

pwm said:


> And replace the grubby politician with another one just like him.


Or replace him with a better person.


----------



## Tostig (Nov 18, 2020)

TomB16 said:


> There may be some value in having a figure head umbrella above our system of government. A governor general could throttle an out of control PM and act as a guardrail against a Trump style coup.


But that hadn't worked out quite so well for a certain GG who would do that.

During the time of Stephen Harper's minority government in late 2008 when GG Michaelle Jean had to decide between the Coalition Agreement or the existing minority government, CBC had a reporter remind us of another GG who also had to make a difficult choice. That GG eventually ended up penniless and died homeless in his car. I would be pretty confident Michaelle Jean was reminded by Harper of what could happen to her if she had sided with the Coalition.

I Googled but could not find the name of that GG.

Hypothetically, the GG can do that but realistically not.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Tostig said:


> I Googled but could not find the name of that GG.


Um what?


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

TomB16 said:


> There may be some value in having a figure head umbrella above our system of government. A governor general could throttle an out of control PM and act as a guardrail against a Trump style coup.


You think there was a coup? I guess some people are so gullible that they will believe anything in spite of all evidence to the contrary.


----------



## hfp75 (Mar 15, 2018)

Not a fan of the man...

I'm game to leave the Common Wealth behind.

As a parting gift you can have our current Prime Minister.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Sept. 19 will be federal holiday for Queen's funeral, PM says

Aw man, Bell Media C-Suite will be so disappointed that will be an "off=non-working" day for its employees.

Update: For Ontario employees, Monday September 19, 2022 will be a day of mourning but not an official holiday ... as per father Ford:

Sept. 19 will be day of mourning for Queen in Ontario, but not a holiday: Ford


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

I like Quebec's approach... a day of commemoration out of respect but not a public holiday. A recent poll suggests 75% of Canadians don't give a shite about the monarchy and most of the remaining 25% are only mildly interested. 

Unless one's family has close familial connections to the UK, the monarchy is no more relevant to us than the head of state of Italy or France or Germany. I haven't spent more than 10 minutes on the whole thing so far, less than that of US media.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

It seems unusual that the media keeps referring to the “queen‘s coffin”. The coffin is travelling to London, the public is paying respect to the Queen’s coffin.

isn‘t it normally stated as “the Queen’s body”? 

is this a British thing? Something new In speech?

is her body even in the coffin?


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I want to go simply when I go…. nothing special.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Money172375 said:


> It seems unusual that the media keeps referring to the “queen‘s coffin”. The coffin is travelling to London, the public is paying respect to the Queen’s coffin.
> 
> isn‘t it normally stated as “the Queen’s body”?
> 
> ...


 ... great question. Imagine paying respects to an empty coffin. Duh.

Well, at least the rich and famous gets on the social media feed/news. Look at me!!!!


----------



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)

The Parti Québécois in Quebec, even though they have elected only 3 members of the assembly out of 125 (but had 15% of the popular vote), refused to swear to King and now in Quebec we're introducing a bill to make it optional.

I'm happy with that.









Quebec tables bill eliminating the requirement to swear oath to King


The requirement for elected members of the Quebec legislature to swear an oath to King Charles III is coming to an end. The Minister of Democratic Institutions, Jean-François Roberge, tabled Bill 4 in the national assembly on Tuesday.




montreal.ctvnews.ca


----------



## hfp75 (Mar 15, 2018)

I have no interest in the Royal Family, they are like a reality TV show. Drama, Drama, Drama... and sucking the public purse dry for no functional purpose.


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

Charles is a climate change extremist.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

hfp75 said:


> I have no interest in the Royal Family, they are like a reality TV show. Drama, Drama, Drama... and sucking the public purse dry for no functional purpose.


There is a functional purpose. The Crown is the head of state. Get rid of it and you need some form of president. That would also cost money.


----------



## Gator13 (Jan 5, 2020)

The new head of state could alternate between a number of people such as the leader of the annual cmf prediction contest. $500 per month plus cover expenses.

I have more faith in KaeJS and Rising Tide than I do in Charles.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

MrBlackhill said:


> The Parti Québécois in Quebec, even though they have elected only 3 members of the assembly out of 125 (but had 15% of the popular vote), refused to swear to King and now in Quebec we're introducing a bill to make it optional.
> 
> I'm happy with that.


Disgusting, and insulting.

Canada is a monarchy, and it is completely appropriate to require the symbolic swearing in to their position.

It's unacceptable that the elected representatives should be so disrespectful for the duty they have volunteered to undertake.

If you do not wish to serve the King, don't take the job.


Self centered POS, don't they have any respect for our country?


----------

